# Is my dented aluminum frame okay? (pics)



## Drew Diller (Jan 4, 2010)

The pic without flash, though blurry, shows the deviation from the otherwise smooth reflection.

The pic with flash shows the location, discolored a bit below the quarter.

What happened: had a bike laying on the floor next to this one. This bike fell over, and the top tube was the first thing to land, squarely on other bike's axle nut.

Okay to ride off road still?


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

ehhhhh, I don't think it's safe, better send the frame my way so I can "test" it


----------



## shovelon (Mar 16, 2006)

Is it a Klein?


----------



## Drew Diller (Jan 4, 2010)

Salsa Mukluk.

sasquatch: har har =P


----------



## Markoj (Sep 26, 2008)

Don't know what is behind that black tape ?  If you glued it together with it, I would ride it anyway


----------



## jackbombay (Nov 15, 2010)

Nothing to worry about.


----------



## Drew Diller (Jan 4, 2010)

Cool.

LOL Markoj, it was just some hackish way of keeping a battery cable in place.

MagicShine light connectors are hard to separate, takes some muscle in the cold. Have switched to BikeRay since then.


----------



## Linnaeus (May 17, 2009)

That dent is nothing - rock on with it.


----------



## G-reg (Jan 12, 2004)

As a multi Kline owner... that's nothing and you're probably fine. I did crack a downtube that had dented, but there was a pretty good gouge associated with the dent that started it. And that frame was not so gently ridden as a rigid fixi for at least a thousand hard mi with the dent that the crack came from. So not that you shouldn't watch it, but it's still very ridable.


----------



## mike29erss (Jun 7, 2011)

ive seen bigger dents, and the bikes still do what they are ment to do. no change what so ever in riding style.


----------



## rav3n (Jun 13, 2011)

I have an old fuji aluminum frame, is it worth upgrading?


----------



## masterlucasdude (Jun 5, 2011)

I think what you have is a REALLY good excuse to get a new frame. :thumbsup:
I love any excuse to upgrade my bike gear. :yesnod:


----------



## entropy289 (Jul 18, 2012)

*Result*

Did you have an issues with the dent or just replaced it?


----------



## TrailMaker (Sep 16, 2007)

Ha!

He started out to simply replace the damaged tube with bamboo, and now there is no tubing left on his bike!


----------



## Drew Diller (Jan 4, 2010)

entropy289 - it's been fine.

Ha, TrailMaker, you've no idea, this bike was a bit of a fight between my wife and I. She bought it on a snap decision because she was jealous one winter about how much I was getting outside on my fat bike while she was hibernating. She expressed interest in a fat bike and I was all, ooh, I can build one for you, but no, she wanted one then... as in that day.

Then she rode it twice that winter. ...FFFFFUUUUU--

It pissed me off thinking about the number of people who'd love to have and ride the crap out of a fat bike and can't afford it. I grew up lower-middle class so frivolous things like this bother me.

I guess it's just as well that I didn't build her one at the time, I've learned things since then that illustrate how much more I have yet to learn.


----------



## TrailMaker (Sep 16, 2007)

And...

...we are ALL on that path together. :thumbsup:


----------



## TgMN (Aug 22, 2006)

Hi Drew.... Yah you're good to go. That's not even much of a dent. Cosmetically a bummer but structurally fine. Not even in a high stress location.

Missed you last week at BC!


----------

